# Swallowing sperm=induce labor?!



## Dani402

I know it sounds gross, but many websites seem to say this can work... Anyone wanna admit to this n tell me it worked? Hubby feels weird about DTD and I've been walking a lot but don't feel much different...


----------



## optimistic1

Popping in from 2nd trimester.

If this is true i will be one of crazies trying it..
i heard if you have sex and your guy cums inside of you it softens the cervix.
My guy already told me when im huge and we can see really see the baby kicking around then sex is going to be uncomfortable and may not happen til after shes here..but who can turn down oral especially if it'll help get our baby here.

I totally want updated if this works or has worked for anyone cause im down to give it shot :) (when its time anyway)


----------



## haileybrooke3

i just dont see how this would work? i mean i understand how it can induce labor when u dtd because the prostaglandin softens the cervix and orgasm can make your uterus contract but if u swallow it its not going to your cervix its going to your stomach and digestive tract....idk i just dont see how it could relate to inducing labor...but maybe?


----------



## YikesBaby

That is an absolute crock... started by a guy. Its sex with a big O for both parties that helps... along with your baby simply being ready to come out. :)


----------



## NaturalMomma

It's actually been studied, it's not a crock. It works better to swallow semen because of the protein in it, then it does to have sex. When you have sex most of the semen comes back out of the vagina because of gravity. However, it's not really going to work unless you're already ready and probably in early labor. I personally wouldn't do it unless you're into that (I don't believe in naturally inducing myself).


----------



## Jarenk

I've heard of a study that suggested swallowing the man's semen of the fob may show promise to stop morning sickness. The study suggested that morning sickness could be caused by an allergic type reaction to the protein in the semen and if it is ingested it could help create an immunity to the protein. Never heard of it starting labor is swallowed.


----------



## third time

Apparently it's more effective if it travels through the digestive system........so I guess there's only one way it can get there!


----------



## haileybrooke3

lol this is all news to me! too bad it would make me puke...i just cant do it..tmi i know lol


----------



## TatorMom

Yeah that's where I'd draw the line. I delivered DS1 2 weeks early and DS2 3 weeks early, but was ready to go into labor both times. DH and I DTD a LOT the last month of my pregnancies to get labor started and/or help soften my cervix, but my belly never got that big. We both still enjoyed DTD at the end, although positions had to change a bit. Not to mention is helped tide us both over since you have to wait after childbirth while you heal. Everyone is different though. The thought of swallowing semen makes me want to puke.


----------



## Ginger_Bee

:haha:My DH is being a total jackass lately. There's no way in hell he's getting oral sex from me. I don't care if it was guaranteed.


----------



## haileybrooke3

LOL ginger too funny


----------



## Butterfly89

OH and I were in bed giggling over these theories the other day (well, mostly I was giggling... the thought of him giggling is hilarious to me though I can't find a better word for it right now LOL). Even he agreed they must be started by a man.

But the science behind it is supposedly prostaglandins may be more effective if ingested. But then, I've heard the opposite for taking EPO that putting it directly on the cervix is more effective. So what is true?? Lol. 

Uhm. I've tried both ways of both methods though, at risk of sharing too much info, and baby is still nicely snuggled in there, hehehe. But after taking the EPO one week, I had gone from 0 signs of cervical change to almost 2cm dilated, completely softened, and somewhat effaced! So who knows. I'll have to see tomorrow if that's changed. :o 

And I've heard the thing about morning sickness too and I swear it did help. The theory I heard with that one is that some medical people (idk who they are, still obviously guys) think it might be caused by your body reacting against the man's DNA so when you introduce more of his DNA into your body... it somehow balances? I found that pretty out there, lol. But what do I know.. I'm not a scientist. :o 

<_< I almost wish I was more disgusted by this issue; I'm actually not at all... which makes me feel kinda pervy lolol.


----------



## borntobemum

Haha. Well if this did work I should have had baby by now haha. TMI but I give my OH oral sex a lot and we also dtd a fair bit but bubba is still nicely tucked away in my belly x


----------



## jojo_b

Jarenk said:


> I've heard of a study that suggested swallowing the man's semen of the fob may show promise to stop morning sickness. The study suggested that morning sickness could be caused by an allergic type reaction to the protein in the semen and if it is ingested it could help create an immunity to the protein. Never heard of it starting labor is swallowed.

Paha I can't even stomach a sandwich, never mind the Mister's man juice! :sick: eeeeeeeeeew


----------



## Jarenk

Butterfly89 said:


> OH and I were in bed giggling over these theories the other day (well, mostly I was giggling... the thought of him giggling is hilarious to me though I can't find a better word for it right now LOL). Even he agreed they must be started by a man.
> 
> But the science behind it is supposedly prostaglandins may be more effective if ingested. But then, I've heard the opposite for taking EPO that putting it directly on the cervix is more effective. So what is true?? Lol.
> 
> Uhm. I've tried both ways of both methods though, at risk of sharing too much info, and baby is still nicely snuggled in there, hehehe. But after taking the EPO one week, I had gone from 0 signs of cervical change to almost 2cm dilated, completely softened, and somewhat effaced! So who knows. I'll have to see tomorrow if that's changed. :o
> 
> And I've heard the thing about morning sickness too and I swear it did help. The theory I heard with that one is that some medical people (idk who they are, still obviously guys) think it might be caused by your body reacting against the man's DNA so when you introduce more of his DNA into your body... it somehow balances? I found that pretty out there, lol. But what do I know.. I'm not a scientist. :o
> 
> <_< I almost wish I was more disgusted by this issue; I'm actually not at all... which makes me feel kinda pervy lolol.

It was compared to allergy shots, a small amount of the protein introduced would help the body create an immunity to the protein, thus no more allergic reactions. Who knows, but I do agree that this study had to have been designed and carried out by a group of men. 

I found some links. Happy reading! HA
https://washington.cbslocal.com/2012/08/10/study-oral-sex-cures-morning-sickness/

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/...t-defense-morning-sickness.html#axzz2K8b2pO3I


----------



## Asters

I think a man made this up! along with sex and curry and being on all fours to induce labour! is this not a mans perfect night in???lol. i have a pregnancy app and todays update says this! it says the prostoglandins(sp?)in sperm are quicker ingested by the gut then vaginally so maybe but i think ud need a lot of it! :blush: lol.xxxxx


----------



## Hadynsmummy

Hmmmmm deff a mans theory. i did heard it the last time i was pregnant but sorry was not going to try it and i wont be this time. im all for oral but i draw the line at that. ive a really bad gag reflex so poor hubby would prob get puked on haha


----------



## nevergivingup

Ummmmm there's def no words for this post.....other than WOW  :shrug:


----------

